
DeepMath – Deep Sequence Models for Premise Selection - gwern
https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.04442
======
fchollet
One of the authors here; didn't expect to see this pop up on HN. Questions
welcome!

~~~
dtornabene
This is _fascinating_. If i had more time to get an articulate question i
would, but I'm going to need to sit with this paper for a bit. Amazingly, I've
been fooling around on the edges of thereom proving for a bit now and had yet
to hear of the Mizar corpus. Really, really fascinating stuff.

~~~
aab0
You should read [https://intelligence.org/2013/12/21/josef-urban-on-
machine-l...](https://intelligence.org/2013/12/21/josef-urban-on-machine-
learning-and-automated-reasoning/) and the citations! After that, you almost
wonder why no one had applied NNs before.

~~~
justifier
here is an example of the mizar corpus

[http://mmlquery.mizar.org/cgi-
bin/mmlquery/emacs_search?deco...](http://mmlquery.mizar.org/cgi-
bin/mmlquery/emacs_search?decode=list+of+th+from+euclid_5&input=list+of+th+from+euclid_5)

it was the first result at the time from:
[http://mmlquery.mizar.org/mmlquery/fillin.php?filledfilename...](http://mmlquery.mizar.org/mmlquery/fillin.php?filledfilename=articles.author.mqt&argument=number+1)

------
vikiomega9
I find it a bit counterintuitive that I can't query such a system
interactively and ask questions of it about a proof.

Is it safe to say that the architecture in this paper captures MML syntax and
the "bounds" within which the software operates?

------
m1el
I've been waiting for this for a long time.

Hopefully, this will allow automatically proving some of unproven theorems.

